# putting together strobist kit help.



## ShaneF (May 8, 2014)

I am trying to put together a kit for home and outdoor use. I was on Midwest Photo Exchange Home page but there are a lot of choices. does anyone have any suggestions. I would like to keep it under 500.00.  I dont necessary need it from this site or this brand.

I already have 2  x 430EXII's and a set of radio triggers.

I was thinking

2 - Midwest Photo Exchange LumoPro LP633 Compact Umbrella Swivel w/ Variable Cold Shoe
2 - Midwest Photo Exchange LumoPro LP605 Compact 7.5ft Stand w/Ground Spikes
2 - Midwest Photo Exchange LumoPro LP735 3-in-1 43" Compact Umbrella
2 - Midwest Photo Exchange LumoPro LP538T 38" Soft Shell Lighting Case
1 - Reflector (not sure what one yet) and a stand for it if possible


----------



## lambertpix (May 8, 2014)

That's a great start.  I've never seen the stand w/ ground spikes -- I'm definitely going to have to check that out.

I picked up a generic "thingamajig" kit off ebay a year or so ago, and I've been surprised how handy it's been.  Something sort of like this:

Amazon.com: Neewer® 6 in 1 Flash Speedlite Accessories Kit Softbox + Reflector + Honey comb + Color Filters + Snoot + Speedlite Holder for Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

Out of all of these, the mini softbox probably sees the most use -- it's nice when setting up a full umbrella, etc, it just too cumbersome or intrusive.

For a bit more, there's something like this:

Amazon.com : Neewer Speedlite Flash Accessories Kit with Barndoor, Conical Snoot, Mini Reflector, Sphere Diffuser, Beaty Disc, 20x30 cm Softbox, Honeycomb, Colour Filters (Orange, Blue, White, Yellow), Universal Mount Adpater : Camera & Photo

I think the idea is that once you've got light (which you do), you want to have ways to modify its shape, direction, and color.


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2014)

The terms "light weight aluminum" and "Ground spikes"  seem like a disastrous mix.

Tent stakes, paracord and a mallet in a bag will make you happier.





Especially if you use wooden stakes and meet the proverbial vampire.


----------



## ShaneF (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, and if you don't think what i am looking at purchasing is of any kind of quality i am open for suggestions.


----------



## lambertpix (May 8, 2014)

Mike_E said:


> The terms "light weight aluminum" and "Ground spikes"  seem like a disastrous mix.
> 
> Tent stakes, paracord and a mallet in a bag will make you happier.



Yeah, I hear you.  I just feel like a damned sherpa every time I bring any sort of lighting kit anywhere as it is, and the idea of shaving a few pieces was appealing.  

FWIW, I've got some aluminum tent stakes that are quite a bit sturdier than they sound -- they're thicker than steel equivalents, but still lighter.  Saves weight in the backpack so I can carry more lenses.  ;-)


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > The terms "light weight aluminum" and "Ground spikes"  seem like a disastrous mix.
> ...




How often are you out schlepping your gear around?  And over what type terrain?


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2014)

I think the MPEX folks have worked very hard to select GOOD products in each category they sell.


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I think the MPEX folks have worked very hard to select GOOD products in each category they sell.




Surely so Derrel, it's just that where I'm from the topsoil is about 2 inches deep and anything that's attached to an aluminium light stand with a single pin and designed to go into said ground is bound to break in short order.  



Lambertpix, have you thought about one of these to tote your gear?

Confidence 2 in 1 Double Baby Child Kids Bicycle Bike Trailer Jogger Stroller | eBay


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2014)

Mike, my post wasn't really directed at your post; I had typed that in then suddenly realized, OMG--I NEED MORE COFFEE!!!, and so I went to take care of Priority #1, COFFEE!, and then a bit later I came back and hit post. I was just commenting on my impressions of the MPEX people and the way they stock their items. I bought some Speedotron flash stuff from them 12,13 years ago and used to do business with them off and on, before the whole "Strobist" craze, and they always seemed to have a really good attitude and great items there. They also used to buy out whole studios, then re-sell everything. Since the Strobist blog site has become such a big hit, they have really moved up in visibility, but that "difference" they used to have still seems to be there in the products they specialize in. My comment was basically that in my experience, MPEX sells stuff that they KNOW works relatively well, for their target audience.

What I see in Shane's shopping cart seems to be items that favor portability and compact travel size, like the double-fold umbrella for example. I bought my first-ever double-fold umbrella a year or two ago; I was surprised at just how much that extra degree of compactness improved the ease of transporting an umbrella!


----------



## ShaneF (May 8, 2014)

Well like most people im looking for the most bang for my buck, some where between something that isn't gonna break after a few uses and is not going to make me bankrupt.  I understand there are quality and ease of use trade offs for lower end gear, i just need it to to be functional, semi reliable and not going to snap in half.

Maybe i should consider using my budget to purchase just 1 higher quality stand/umbrella and mount for now and add a second one later.


----------



## ShaneF (May 9, 2014)

Ok after pulling some hair out of my head i have now come up with this, thoughts and suggestions welcome.

Is that umbrella to big for those stands? I plan on making some weights for them.
I believe those stand shold be a good height for the average height person and some.


----------



## Derrel (May 9, 2014)

I see this selection emphasizes really nice "different" and very "packable stands". And the Eclipse umbrellas are pretty nice-grade modifiers. I have a few of those cheap swivel holders...28 years and still working...I think people often wayyyyy over-spend on the umbrella mounts. Good that you bought the reflector with the stand and grip arm! All your stands are black, which looks cool. The stands will be adequate height for most non-commerical, non-industrial uses, yes.


----------



## ShaneF (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Derrel I tried to get the best quality things i could afford and still get the pieces i wanted. Not to be rude but how much of that reply was sarcasm? i have difficulty telling sometimes.


With shipping and customs it just over 600 USD so 100 more then i initially wanted to spend. but i think is much better quality then my first selection.

I went with those stands because they interlock with each other for storage, they lay flat on one another and i know monfroto makes pretty quality stuff. I love my tripod and ball head. I plan on taking the arm off the other stand and using it with the 3rd monfroto stand and keeping the one it came with for something unforeseen.

Just going to need a mule to carry it all


----------



## Derrel (May 9, 2014)

ShaneF said:


> Thanks for the reply Derrel I tried to get the best quality things i could afford and still get the pieces i wanted. *Not to be rude but how much of that reply was sarcasm?* i have difficulty telling sometimes.
> 
> 
> With shipping and customs it just over 600 USD so 100 more then i initially wanted to spend. but i think is much better quality then my first selection.
> ...



Well, that was actually perceived by me as rude.* NONE OF IT WAS SARCASM. Not. One. Single. Word.*


If you had wished to avoid being rude, you might have ask if it were intended as sarcasm, rather than state that is was sarcastic, and then ask *how much of my reply was intended to be sarcastic.

Why am I defending myself after having wasted time actually looking up the products you have in this cart?

*The stackers are nice stands, I almost bought myself a set of 3. Eclipse are fine umbrellas. 7.5 foot high stands are perfectly fine for "normal" uses, but not for industrial/commercial uses where you might easily need a 10 to 13 foot set. I DO HAVE a set of 4, 28 year-old, cheap swivel mounts sold by GOldSTar. THey have worked great since the Reagan era. They were $9.95 a pierce and $14.95 for the "heavy duty" plastic ones. SOme of the much more-costly metal ones "slip" pretty badly and are junky. It is a good idea to buiy a reflector with the clamp and arm and stand. All-black stands look "cool".

EVERY WORD true and sincere. More detail than above, but the same,exact statements, reiterated.


----------



## ShaneF (May 9, 2014)

Thanks again for the reply, i don't proclaim to be a word smith i just like to make sure i am on the same page as the other person im communicating with.  I appreciate the the time you invested to give your opinion.


----------

